# DJI Mavic Pro II The Next Drone From DJI



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

```
This week we saw the announcement of the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/dji-introduces-mavic-air-for-limitless-exploration-wherever-adventure-takes-you/">DJI Mavic Air</a>, a small 4K drone that I happened to have <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/Ntt/mavic%20air/N/0/view/GRID/BI/2466/KBID/3296">pre-ordered</a>.</p>


<p>If you already have a Mavic Pro and the Air isn’t an upgrade for you, we’re told that the next drone from DJI will be the Mavic Pro II, which will be an “upsized” Mavic Air with a new larger camera.</p>
<p>We’re unsure of the announcement date at this time.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## deleteme (Jan 26, 2018)

Oooooh, a one inch sensor is the next step up I hope.

Then makes one question the P4 as it has fewer arguments for its purchase.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2018)

1 inch?! I'd really like to see aps-c, even if it restricted slewing range. Not that I think this likely. I think I need to get something large to mount a real camera. Not everyone is interested in landscape-scale frames in good light. 

If they were to put an aps-c sensor onboard and produced 5 different lenses you could mount, people would wind up paying 2x what they do now when you added up lenses they'd accrue over time. Perhaps, on reflection, this would be more appropriate for a Phantom upgrade, which could easily handle the guts of an SL1 hanging off the bottom. You wouldn't want to stick a 4-pound lens on it, but you wouldn't need to. You'd just need a physical adjustment function to get the camera/lens centered below.

Come to think of it, this would be a pretty fun experiment to try with a remote trigger and my old, abused SL1 + the 40mm pancake.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> 1 inch?! I'd really like to see aps-c, even if it restricted slewing range. Not that I think this likely. I think I need to get something large to mount a real camera. Not everyone is interested in landscape-scale frames in good light.
> 
> If they were to put an aps-c sensor onboard and produced 5 different lenses you could mount, people would wind up paying 2x what they do now when you added up lenses they'd accrue over time. Perhaps, on reflection, this would be more appropriate for a Phantom upgrade, which could easily handle the guts of an SL1 hanging off the bottom. You wouldn't want to stick a 4-pound lens on it, but you wouldn't need to. You'd just need a physical adjustment function to get the camera/lens centered below.
> 
> Come to think of it, this would be a pretty fun experiment to try with a remote trigger and my old, abused SL1 + the 40mm pancake.



what you're describing exists already: it's called the inspire drone and zenmuse camera and costs about 10x more than a mavic. any slight increase in weight influences other components as well: batteries/motors and ultimately range. what would be good to see is lighter and stronger materials that would increase the range by reducing the weight while keeping the size


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm considering the Air, but the restrictions on where I can fly even when only using at low altitude (under 50-75 feet) are insane. I get why the restrictions exist, but not sure I'd even be "allowed" to use it outside of recreational purposes. 

Licensing with the FAA is more hassle than it's worth for a few times per year client request, but at what point do I just need to do it to stay competitive? I'm already behind the curve without really knowing how to fly them at an advanced level. I'd love to offer the option, but it's not monitarily feasible if staying legal.

I see real estate photographers using them all the time in their listing photos. That's commercial use and against the law, especially when flying in restricted zones (which many of those listings are). I'm told by clients X & Y use them, but I know X & Y aren't insured.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 27, 2018)

I would like to see GoPro mount on that Mavic air rather than built in camera so I can mount Sony Rx0 on front to get good video and stills.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jan 27, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> I would like to see GoPro mount on that Mavic air rather than built in camera so I can mount Sony Rx0 on front to get good video and stills.



Sorry, but you're going to need a much larger drone to handle the payload of that camera. The Phantom 2 would work, or one of the competitor's drones. I believe DJI stuck with built in cameras because they've improved so much, and so they can fine tune the flight dynamics and camera controls without having to worry about changes in weight or size.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 27, 2018)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see GoPro mount on that Mavic air rather than built in camera so I can mount Sony Rx0 on front to get good video and stills.
> ...


Sony Rx0 hardly weighs 100 gms(plus battery). Problem with larger drones is that I will have to get air defence clearance which is going to be a real pain in rear side. Which is why I am interested in smaller drones for occasional video work tracking Indian wolves and other animals found here.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jan 29, 2018)

8) This is what I have been waiting for. The Mavic Pro is great drone. A Bigger Sensor is what I have been waiting for, so the II should fit the bill for what I want in an updated Mavic


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jan 29, 2018)

You're a funny man Sulley...



Chaitanya said:


> I would like to see GoPro mount on that Mavic air rather than built in camera so I can mount Sony Rx0 on front to get good video and stills.


----------



## MrToes (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the new Phantom 5. Hoping it will have a crop sensor, that can resolve better detail and dynamic range than the current 1" sensor. Also a slight increase in actual range would be a plus for some of the denser area's we film in.


----------

